# VIDEO!! Endoscope for inspecting hive.



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

Some of you may have caught my first post mention of getting a boroscope (endoscope) to inspect my hive production. I'm lucky to live in Texas where I can start early and get a lot of honey between now and October. I'm still looking for a swarm and in two weeks I should bee ready to go and get one. My jacket w/hood is on it's way and my smoker and entrance feeder will be here next week. Until then, I decided to show you the kind of videos we can expect using my nifty little toy I got for inspection. I plan on not bothering the bees until I am ready to move the partition. Then I can watch from either end. Turn your volume up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hXzWIKJ79U


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

That's a very interesting idea. Can you tell us more about the scope, how you attached it to the camera, etc?


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/E6HW1UORbF0
will show a video I made of how the camera works
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-USB-Wate...718?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3b677dee
is a link for a similar one on eBay

Don't bee alarmed if the program name and exe file are written in Chinese.


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Keith is there supposed to be sound in the video of how the camera works? I didn't have any. I have langs but this seems like a cool idea--wonder how to manipulate the camera through the hive? I guess I could see in the bottom box, maybe drill holes in each box with corks in them? Would be awesome to see the brood nest but afraid of smushing the queen with the endoscope. Would love to see video once you get your bees!


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

thenance007 said:


> Keith is there supposed to be sound in the video of how the camera works? I didn't have any. I have langs but this seems like a cool idea--wonder how to manipulate the camera through the hive? I guess I could see in the bottom box, maybe drill holes in each box with corks in them? Would be awesome to see the brood nest but afraid of smushing the queen with the endoscope. Would love to see video once you get your bees!


No sound on the camera. I am using Windows 7 and I have to add the suffix .avi to the saved file so it will open in Windows Live Movie Maker. There I can edit the length to cut the dead ending and add music. Instead of music, I use my sound recorder accessory to produce narration as I watch the video play. Then I add the sound file and click on one of many choices for sharing the WMV file at various qualities. BTW, the video of my empty hive is narrated. Turn the volume UP. My net book where this is processed has a microphone somewhere. Next, I will try and do all this on my Mac which is my preferred device. You can probably find programs on your device/system to do this another way.


----------



## Marsh (Aug 17, 2010)

I liked your idea and video very much, but have a question. Are the slots open all the time? How wide are they? Can you post just a photo of the slots? Thanks!!


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

My entry slots are 3/8" x 4". I have one on the end with landing deck and feeder. The other two are on the side in the back. Each one is floor level for pallbearers and each one has a metal strip at the top. On the first video, the camera is inserted through the entrances. GOOD NEWS! I picked up a swarm today. The bees are very gentle and are now at home in the front partitioned area of my hive. I never found a queen, so I'm hoping I got her without knowing or that the thousand or so bees will repair the hive and hatch a new queen. NEW VIDEO TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Marsh (Aug 17, 2010)

DrDoorlock said:


> My entry slots are 3/8" x 4". I have one on the end with landing deck and feeder. The other two are on the side in the back. Each one is floor level for pallbearers and each one has a metal strip at the top. On the first video, the camera is inserted through the entrances. GOOD NEWS! I picked up a swarm today. The bees are very gentle and are now at home in the front partitioned area of my hive. I never found a queen, so I'm hoping I got her without knowing or that the thousand or so bees will repair the hive and hatch a new queen. NEW VIDEO TONIGHT!!!


Thanks for your reply. I look forward to your new video! I have Top Bar Hives with screened bottoms and also a "false bottom" under the screened bottom. There is an insert with sticky tile in the false bottom to catch beetles and mites. I could easily put Boroscope in to observe bees.

Also, when your bees build their comb all the way to the bottom of your hive, I would be interested if you would still have room to observe the bees with your device?


----------

